# -았/었/였을 테지만



## zoeite

여러분 안녕하세요.

"-았/었/였을 테지만"에 대해 한 질문이 있어요.

이 문법은 추측을 나타날 때, 주어가  "나, 제, 우리"일 수가  없어요. 맞아요?

예를 들어서:
형이 도와줄 것이라고 생각해서 형을 찾아갔을 테지만  형은 차갑게 거절했다.
=
너는 형이 도와줄 것이라고 생각해서 형을 찾아갔을 테지만  형은 차갑게 너를 거절했다.


시험을 잘 보고 싶어서 밤을 새워서 공부를 했을 테지만 결과는 낙제였다.
=
너는 시험을 잘 보고 싶어서 밤을 새워서 공부를 했을 테지만 결과는 너는 낙제였다.


이 문법은 좀 어려워요. 도와 주시기 바랍니다. 감사합니다.


----------



## Curiosity777

형이 도와줄 것이라고 생각해서 형을 찾아갔을 테지만 형은 차갑게 거절했다.  (부자연스러움)
형이 도와줄 것이라고 생각해서 형을 찾아갔을 테지만 형은 차갑게 거절했을 것이다. 
너는 형이 도와줄 것이라고 생각해서 형을 찾아갔을 테지만 형은 차갑게 너를 거절했다.  ('너'라는 사람이 이미 찾아갔을 상황이면 말하는 사람앞에 없을 것이므로 틀림.)
그는 형이 도와줄 것이라고 생각해서 형을 찾아갔을 테지만 형은 차갑게 거절했을 것이다. 


시험을 잘 보고 싶어서 밤을 새워서 공부를 했을 테지만 결과는 낙제였다. 
너는 시험을 잘 보고 싶어서 밤을 새워서 공부를 했을 테지만*,* 결과는 너는 낙제였다. 
너는 시험을 잘 보고 싶어서 밤을 새워서 공부를 했을 테지만 결과는 낙제였다.


----------



## zoeite

Oiler said:


> 형이 도와줄 것이라고 생각해서 형을 찾아갔을 테지만 형은 차갑게 거절했다.  (부자연스러움)
> 형이 도와줄 것이라고 생각해서 형을 찾아갔을 테지만 형은 차갑게 거절했을 것이다.
> 너는 형이 도와줄 것이라고 생각해서 형을 찾아갔을 테지만 형은 차갑게 너를 거절했다.  ('너'라는 사람이 이미 찾아갔을 상황이면 말하는 사람앞에 없을 것이므로 틀림.)
> 그는 형이 도와줄 것이라고 생각해서 형을 찾아갔을 테지만 형은 차갑게 거절했을 것이다.
> 
> 
> 시험을 잘 보고 싶어서 밤을 새워서 공부를 했을 테지만 결과는 낙제였다.
> 너는 시험을 잘 보고 싶어서 밤을 새워서 공부를 했을 테지만*,* 결과는 너는 낙제였다.
> 너는 시험을 잘 보고 싶어서 밤을 새워서 공부를 했을 테지만 결과는 낙제였다.



Oiler씨, 설명해주셔서 너무 감사합니다!
“형은 차갑게 거절했을 것이다” 이 부분도 말하는 사람의 추측이지요.
이젠 저는 좀 알 것 같아요.


----------



## Curiosity777

zoeite said:


> “형은 차갑게 거절했을 것이다”



그 부분도 추측이 맞습니다.


----------



## mink-shin

早上好.

저의 의견은,
형이 도와줄 것이라고 생각해서 형을 찾아갔을 테지만 형은 차갑게 거절했다. (문제 없음)
너는 형이 도와줄 것이라고 생각해서 형을 찾아갔을 테지만 형은 차갑게 너를 거절했다. (문제 없음)
시험을 잘 보고 싶어서 밤을 새워서 공부를 했을 테지만 결과는 낙제였다. (문제 없음)


----------



## zoeite

mink-shin said:


> 早上好.
> 
> 저의 의견은,
> 형이 도와줄 것이라고 생각해서 형을 찾아갔을 테지만 형은 차갑게 거절했다. (문제 없음)
> 너는 형이 도와줄 것이라고 생각해서 형을 찾아갔을 테지만 형은 차갑게 너를 거절했다. (문제 없음)
> 시험을 잘 보고 싶어서 밤을 새워서 공부를 했을 테지만 결과는 낙제였다. (문제 없음)



mink-shin씨 下午好 谢谢你的回复  mink-shin씨의 의견도 잘 메모해 놓았어요.

사실, 이 문장들은 다 "-을 테지만"에 관한 연습문제예요.
의도, 행위+"-았/었/였을 테지만"+ 의도와 다른 결과
이런 식으로 문장을 만들어야 해요.

 "의도와 행위"의 주어는 "나,제,우리"일 수가 없다고 생각해요.(맞지요?)  "-았/었/였을 테지만"는 추측을 나타나니까요.
"너" 또는 "그" 다 가능하지만 전후 사정이 있어야만 잘 이해할 것 같아요.

한국어를 배울 때 가장 어려운 것은 주어를 찾을 수 없는 것이네요.


----------



## Curiosity777

zoeite said:


> mink-shin씨 下午好 谢谢你的回复  mink-shin씨의 의견도 잘 메모해 놓았어요.
> 
> 사실, 이 문장들은 다 "-을 테지만"에 관한 연습문제예요.
> 의도, 행위+"-았/었/였을 테지만"+ 의도와 다른 결과
> 이런 식으로 문장을 만들어야 해요.
> 
> "의도와 행위"의 주어는 "나,제,우리"일 수가 없다고 생각해요.(맞지요?)  "-았/었/였을 테지만"는 추측을 나타나니까요.
> "너" 또는 "그" 다 가능하지만 전후 사정이 있어야만 잘 이해할 것 같아요.
> 
> 한국어를 배울 때 가장 어려운 것은 주어를 찾을 수 없는 것이네요.



솔직히 말해서 '~테지만' 을 쓰는 사람을 요즘 거의 보질 못했네요.
그리고 한국인들도 '~테지만' 이런거 쓸 때 정확한 뜻을 알고 쓰는게 아니라 '~테지만'이 가지고 있는 느낌 자체를 가지고 씁니다. 그냥 입에서 튀어나온다고 할까요. 무튼 이런식으로 용언도 다양하게 활용되는 겁니다. 대부분의 한국인들에게 '~테지만'의 뜻이 정확히 뭐냐고 물어본다면 정확히 대답 할 수 있는 사람이 별로 없을 겁니다.
그러므로 그냥 '느낌'과 '흐름'을 제대로 파악하는게 중요하다고 생각합니다. 물론, 이게 쉬운일이 아니죠.

~테지만 은 제가 느끼는 바로는 *'만약 무엇(주어가 하려고하는 것)을 추측하면 무엇대로 안될 것 같아'* 라는 느낌입니다. 그러므로
*(추측1) ~ 테지만 (추측2)* 이런 구조가 제 머리에 그려지는데요,
추측1은 주어가 그럴거라는 추측을 하는 부분이고, 추측2는 추측1이 되지 않을거라는 추측을 적는겁니다.

무튼, 제가 ~테지만으로 문장을 만들어 볼게요.

*그*는 집을 사려고 했을 *테지만* 집값이 갑자기 오르는 바람에 뜻대로 되지는 않았을 것이다.

*내 친구*는 집에 일찍 가려고 했을 *테지만 *오늘 버스회사에서 파업을 한다니 아마 늦게 갔을 것이다.

*그*는 여자친구에게 생일 선물을 사주려고 했을 *테지만* 아마 시간이 늦어서 못샀을 것이다.

만약 내가 그 상황이었다면(즉, 그 상황에 처한 당신이었다면), *나*는 가족을 버리고 부자가 되고 싶어했(었)을 *테지만* 아무리 그래도 나에겐 가족이 더 중요하니 부자가 되기를 포기하고 그대로 살기를 선택했을 것이다.

우리가 만약 일본인이었다면, *우리*도 한국에 대한 반한감정이 심했을 *테지만*, 그렇게 심하게 한국인을 탄압하지는 않았을 겁니다. (쉼표는 뭔가 그냥 잠시 쉬어야 할 것 같은 느낌이라서 넣은 겁니다, 아무런 논리적 의미 없습니다.)

제가 만약 당신이라면, *저*도 그 상황에서 화가 났을 *테지만*, 그래도 화를 참고 얘기를 해보려고 했을 겁니다.

* 추가 문장 (~테지만의 느낌과 관련있다고 생각하는 문장)
*아빠*가 분명 오래전에 집에서 출발 했을 *텐데*, 왜 아직도 안오시는 걸까? 무슨 일이 있으신가? (이 문장에서 ~텐데는 뭔가 느낌이 추측하는 느낌으로서 ~테지만하고 자못 비슷하면서 사뭇 다릅니다.)

궁금한게 있으시면 또 질문 해주세요.


----------



## zoeite

Oiler said:


> *(추측1) ~ 테지만 (추측2)*
> 
> *그*는 집을 사려고 했을 *테지만* 집값이 갑자기 오르는 바람에 뜻대로 되지는 않았을 것이다.
> 
> *내 친구*는 집에 일찍 가려고 했을 *테지만 *오늘 버스회사에서 파업을 한다니 아마 늦게 갔을 것이다.
> 
> *그*는 여자친구에게 생일 선물을 사주려고 했을 *테지만* 아마 시간이 늦어서 못샀을 것이다.
> 
> 만약 내가 그 상황이었다면(즉, 그 상황에 처한 당신이었다면), *나*는 가족을 버리고 부자가 되고 싶어했(었)을 *테지만* 아무리 그래도 나에겐 가족이 더 중요하니 부자가 되기를 포기하고 그대로 살기를 선택했을 것이다.
> 
> 우리가 만약 일본인이었다면, *우리*도 한국에 대한 반한감정이 심했을 *테지만*, 그렇게 심하게 한국인을 탄압하지는 않았을 겁니다. (쉼표는 뭔가 그냥 잠시 쉬어야 할 것 같은 느낌이라서 넣은 겁니다, 아무런 논리적 의미 없습니다.)
> 
> 제가 만약 당신이라면, *저*도 그 상황에서 화가 났을 *테지만*, 그래도 화를 참고 얘기를 해보려고 했을 겁니다.
> 
> * 추가 문장 (~테지만의 느낌과 관련있다고 생각하는 문장)
> *아빠*가 분명 지금쯤 집에서 출발 했을 *텐데*, 왜 아직도 안오시는 걸까? 무슨 일이 있으신가? (이 문장에서 ~텐데는 뭔가 느낌이 추측하는 느낌으로서 ~테지만하고 사뭇 비슷하면서 다릅니다.)



Oiler씨 이렇게 자세히 설명해주셔서 너무 감사합니다. 크게 도움이 되네요. 많이 배웠어요.

저는 "-았/었을테지만"을 사용할 때 추측의 내용의 주어가 제1인칭일 수가 없다고 생각했었는데...
Oiler씨의 문장들은 제 생각을 바꾸게 했어요.

가정의 경우에는, 즉 "...다면"과 같이 쓰일 때, 제1인칭도 추측 내용의 주어가 될 수 있어요. 이젠 알았어요.

추가부분의 "~텐데"가 일상생활에서 더 많이 쓰일 것 같아요.
그리고 "~텐데"는 걱정하거나 후회하는 상황에서 많이 사용한다고 생각해요. 제1인칭도 자주 주어가 될 것 같아요.


----------



## Curiosity777

zoeite said:


> Oiler씨 이렇게 자세히 설명해주셔서 너무 감사합니다. 크게 도움이 되네요. 많이 배웠어요.
> 
> 저는 "-았/었을테지만"을 사용할 때 추측의 내용의 주어가 제1인칭일 수가 없다고 생각했었는데...
> Oiler씨의 문장들은 제 생각을 바꾸게 했어요.
> 
> 가정의 경우에는, 즉 "...다면"과 같이 쓰일 때, 제1인칭도 추측 내용의 주어가 될 수 있어요. 이젠 알았어요.
> 
> 추가부분의 "~텐데"가 일상생활에서 더 많이 쓰일 것 같아요.
> 그리고 "~텐데"는 걱정하거나 후회하는 상황에서 많이 사용한다고 생각해요. 제1인칭도 자주 주어가 될 것 같아요.



네 정말 잘 이해하셨습니다. 

~텐데 에 관한 문장을 적어봤습니다. 도움이 되길 바랍니다.

나도 같이 갈걸 그럼 더 좋았을 텐데... (후회)
나도 돈이 많았으면 저 집을 살 수 있었을 텐데... (아쉬움+한탄)

-대화-
너 지금 통장에서 돈 좀 꺼내줄 수 있니? 나 옷을 좀 사야하는데 돈이 부족해, 빨리 갚아줄게.
나 지금 통장에 돈 얼마 없을 텐데... (추측+망설임)

우리가 더 빨리 도와줬으면 그 사람을 살릴 수도 있었을 텐데...(후회+아쉬움+안타까움)
왜 내 친구는 아직도 안오는 거지? 버스시간때문에 지금 빨리 도착해야 할 텐데? (걱정+조마조마함)


----------



## zoeite

Oiler said:


> 네 정말 잘 이해하셨습니다.
> 
> ~텐데 에 관한 문장을 적어봤습니다. 도움이 되길 바랍니다.
> 
> 나도 같이 갈걸 그럼 더 좋았을 텐데... (후회)
> 나도 돈이 많았으면 저 집을 살 수 있었을 텐데... (아쉬움+한탄)
> 
> -대화-
> 너 지금 통장에서 돈 좀 꺼내줄 수 있니? 나 옷을 좀 사야하는데 돈이 부족해, 빨리 갚아줄게.
> 나 지금 통장에 돈 얼마 없을 텐데... (추측+망설임)
> 
> 우리가 더 빨리 도와줬으면 그 사람을 살릴 수도 있었을 텐데...(후회+아쉬움+안타까움)
> 왜 내 친구는 아직도 안오는 거지? 버스시간때문에 지금 빨리 도착해야 할 텐데? (걱정+조마조마함)



와! 너무나 감사합니다!
큰 도움이 돼요! 꼭 열심히 공부할게요.


----------



## mink-shin

zoeite said:


> mink-shin씨 下午好 谢谢你的回复 mink-shin씨의 의견도 잘 메모해 놓았어요.
> 
> 사실, 이 문장들은 다 "-을 테지만"에 관한 연습문제예요.
> 의도, 행위+"-았/었/였을 테지만"+ 의도와 다른 결과
> 이런 식으로 문장을 만들어야 해요.
> 
> "의도와 행위"의 주어는 "나,제,우리"일 수가 없다고 생각해요.(맞지요?) "-았/었/였을 테지만"는 추측을 나타나니까요.
> "너" 또는 "그" 다 가능하지만 전후 사정이 있어야만 잘 이해할 것 같아요.
> 
> 한국어를 배울 때 가장 어려운 것은 주어를 찾을 수 없는 것이네요.



저도 동의합니다. 주어를 생략하는 경우가 많죠. 

Oiler님의 의견을 인용하여 제 의견을 서술하자면,

형이 도와줄 것이라고 생각해서 형을 찾아갔을 테지만 형은 차갑게 거절했다.  (부자연스러움)
-> 저는 이 문장이 왜 문제있는지 모르겠어요.
여기서 화자가 정확히 알고 있는 정보는 "형은 차갑게 거절했다"이고, 화자가 추측하는 내용은 "형이 도와줄 것이라고 생각해서 형을 찾아갔다"입니다.
이것이 왜 부자연스러운지 Oiler님에게 여쭈어보고 싶어요.

형이 도와줄 것이라고 생각해서 형을 찾아갔을 테지만 형은 차갑게 거절했을 것이다. 
-> 저는 왜 윗 문장은 문제있고 이 문장은 정상적인지 모르겠어요.
여기서 화자가 정확히 알고 있는 정보는 없고, '형은 차갑게 거절했을 것이다', '형에게 찾아간 이유는 형이 도와줄 것이라고 생각해서일 것이다'라고 생각하는 것만 알 수 있어요.

너는 형이 도와줄 것이라고 생각해서 형을 찾아갔을 테지만 형은 차갑게 너를 거절했다.  ('너'라는 사람이 이미 찾아갔을 상황이면 말하는 사람앞에 없을 것이므로 틀림.)
-> 개인적으로 부연 설명이 잘 이해가 안 되어요. 첫번째 문장과 똑같은데 그냥 '너'라는 단어만 2 회 더 들어갔네요, 조사와 함께 말이에요.

그는 형이 도와줄 것이라고 생각해서 형을 찾아갔을 테지만 형은 차갑게 거절했을 것이다. 
-> 이건 왜 옳다고 생각하시는 지 궁금하네요. 두번째 문장과 별 다를 바 없다고 생각해요.

시험을 잘 보고 싶어서 밤을 새워서 공부를 했을 테지만 결과는 낙제였다. 
-> 여기 왜 가위표가 있는지 모르겠어요. 뭐가 문제인거죠?
너는 시험을 잘 보고 싶어서 밤을 새워서 공부를 했을 테지만*,* 결과는 너는 낙제였다. 
너는 시험을 잘 보고 싶어서 밤을 새워서 공부를 했을 테지만 결과는 낙제였다. 
-> 윗 두 문장과 뒤에서 세번째 문장을 비교하면 주어의 유무와 쉼표의 차이인데 저는 셋 다 문제없다고 느껴요.

또한, 주어의 생략은 어느 나라 언어에 관계없이 자주 일어난다고 생각해요.

간단히, ni3 hao3 ma?라는 질문에 wo를 생략하고 hen3 hao3.라고 대답해도 모두들 알아듣죠.
(기술적인 문제로 중국어와 병음입력이 갑자기 안되네요... 죄송해요.)

What are you going to do after class?
Go back to library. 우리는 모두 맥락상 이 문장이 명령문이 아니라는 걸 이해할 수 있어요.


----------



## zoeite

mink-shin said:


> 또한, 주어의 생략은 어느 나라 언어에 관계없이 자주 일어난다고 생각해요.
> 
> 간단히, ni3 hao3 ma?라는 질문에 wo를 생략하고 hen3 hao3.라고 대답해도 모두들 알아듣죠.
> (기술적인 문제로 중국어와 병음입력이 갑자기 안되네요... 죄송해요.)
> 
> What are you going to do after class?
> Go back to library. 우리는 모두 맥락상 이 문장이 명령문이 아니라는 걸 이해할 수 있어요.



네, 대화의 맥락에서 주어가 생략돼도 뜻을 잘 이해할 수 있어요. 책의 연습문제는 이런 전후 사정이 있었으면 좋겠어요.
mink-shin씨, 감사합니다.

그리고 "-테지만"에 대한 mink-shin씨와 Oiler씨의 의견을 다음과 같이 정리하려고 해요.

문형 1:
추측-았/었을 테지만-의도와 다른 결과
추측 내용:어떤 사람이 무엇을 하려고/생각해서 무엇을 했다
Sb. might think/want... , so he did sth.
but the final result is not good (this part has become a fact. )
문형 1는 매우 직접적으로 창피한 일을 말하는 것 같아요.
듣는 사람에게 부담스럽게 할 것 같아요? 나쁜 말이니까.

문형 2:
추측 A -았/었을 테지만- 추측 B-것이다.
추측 A: 의도
추측 B: 어떤 이유로 의도대로 안 됐다
Sb.would have liked to do sth.
but he might have failed because of sth. 
(I feel like the speaker's trying to find a reason for this person's failure)
문형 2는 더 완곡한 표현이라고 생각해요.  그리고 문형 1의 의미와 아주 다른 것 같아요.


----------

